# Lobelia Cardinalis



## mikebarg (Nov 9, 2005)

Here is a picture of what I believe is LOBELIA CARDINALIS. It's really a nice looking plant. It's growing with only the roots submerged.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 4, 2005)

Cardinal Flower often even grows near the banks too, not just in the water.. That plant should adapt to your tank. I have 2 plants of it in my tank, quite smaller leaved then your pic but a similar structure. Try for a smaller submerged plant which should adapt a little easier.. (but hey ! why not have some emmersed in pots too ?)


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think you're right and it is _Lobelia cardinalis_.


----------

